# Showcase of Our Rigs (pics only)



## DeathONator

Ok, this is the gallery to post pictures of your rig(s).

*No comments please, just the pics.*
No pictures larger than 800x600px , nor over 150Kb MAX.
Any posts that do not contain pics of your rig will be deleted or moved.


----------



## DeathONator

Fixed pics...


----------



## Plague

my system...dont laugh..im gettin a new case and im gonna sleeve the wires...and buddah is cheatin he dont have the ide cables attached


----------



## Bronco Man

Check my girl!! Sorry for photo quality.Enjoy it!!


----------



## Xavier1421

GRRR, why wont my pics show up? they are under size...guess I'll go with [email protected]#[email protected]#$%@#$%

Not quite finished yet..but here goes.

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93184&anum=117

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93183&anum=117

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93185&anum=117

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93181&anum=117

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93186&anum=117

And two more new ones!

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93250&anum=117

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/...93249&anum=117


----------



## JBD1986

Here is the first PC i just built (i may build again later), before water cooling and new radeon x800 XT. (not sure which one to get first as I can only get either or, right now. I will buy the second one in a month or two.):

http://www.f150online.com/galleries/....cfm?gnum=4336

Specs:
P4 2.8E ghz @ 3.08ghz
MOBO = ABIT "IS7" i865PE
ZALMAN CNPS7000A-Cu heatsink fan for CPU + arctic silver 5
Radeon 9700 pro @ 355/330
1024MB PC2100 RAM
75GB harddrive (soon to be 160GB)


----------



## Arkanoid

..


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

this is my baby, its not much, but its got alot of power and it runs quiet and cold


----------



## killahbee

hope this attaching thing is gonna work


----------



## meggy

cool ****in ass dude








its nice to have a girl in our forums
and a pretty one








eh i cant believe taht ur pc actually beats mine, lol

IMAGE QUALITY SUCKS!!  i knowww, I KNOWWWWWWWW


----------



## donny

this is the ugly box i have (it was cheap)
sorry about the pic quality.

I post a pic of my sons I messed that up putting a window in.


----------



## Xavier1421

Folding machine number 1 and number 2...Hybrid number 1 is the purple mess on the left in some pics...Folding machine number 3 is in progress...


----------



## yamashek

w00t, please dont laugh at me!!









X-DreamerII
Full Swiftech W/C and Peltier setup
the rad is custom fitted on to the side by myself

pls enjoy!! i will post my completed pics soon~


----------



## Jack

Here's my rig (sorry bout pic quality).

P.S.- Check out the removable HDD bay


----------



## Mangas

You guys have some real good looking rigs
I have a sexy one too





Oh, and on the 3rd image you see a thing lighting in the front, its a Hardcano 12


----------



## Inquisitor

yea.....my cheap a$$ 40$ radiocrap digi cam is pretty bad so i didnt even post the side panel with out light ...doesnt pick up my uv's..which dont do much by the way.. and Killah bee ur awsome (lets see girl.... knows computers......has my vidieo card.....fine ..... perfect.)
anyway
here's my pics gimme some feed back but keep in mind this is just holding me over till I get my hl2 rig up which will kick so much ass and will be robbed by the pics

ok here (really)













































...dont get board near a dremmel or u might cut a hole and pexi ur mouse










dont laugh at my cables .. their gettin sleeved in the hl case

if u wanna check out my moniter look in my guide


----------



## muffin

Bling.


----------



## Stoenr

main Rig, I built all 3 but my kids from a plain beige case









Some pics contain different hardware as pics taken at different times, there is no more red ccfls, i thought it was cool for a while to be able to switch from uv to red.


















2nd Rig









again, older hardware

















Girlfriends Machine, yes guys, shes a gamer!! and a keeper at that



























My Kids newly built, xp2800 512 corsair value pc3200 and fx5200, built for 325 bucks! hes only 5.5 years old, fx5200 is fine for him, hold your comments



































My Gaming area









And i thought id toss a pic of my old window for you guys, i still have it, easily swapable, good ole velcro. hehe now that i look at i know its a rather old pic with my 8rda+ in it. That mobo since gone into 2nd rig, and onto friends pc i built.









There is one other fancy case i built for a friend, cant seem to find my pics atm.


----------



## NoAffinity

It ain't pretty, but here she is....she gets the job done.


----------



## RyKnow

i just got done playing far cry.. thought i would take a pic of my gaming computer (left)... here it is! enjoy









while im at it... heres my new powerful folding computer!! (right)

if you didnt get it.... this was a joke


----------



## Crash

I took some updated pics of my personal entertainment room. I added a 14" TV,


----------



## dongchen_han

This will ne my new computer, I the temp display is F, someone know how change to celcius?


----------



## killahbee

alrighty, here's a new pic of my sweet little baby *IN LOVE*

since I just couldnt find pink stuff for my computer, I decided to make it as colorful as possible









aaah.. I love my baby


----------



## overclocking-the-world

Ok here is my compy i've been working on.. Also you'll see my custom made AGP cooler ;-)


----------



## donny

This a new picture of my PC (got a new camera)
Cable sleeving , No its electrical tape
Rounded Cables , No craft knife and more tape.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

heres a few pics of my 'old school' AMD rig, its an AMD Duron 1200+ @ 893mhz, 256MB PC133, 40GB seagate harddrive, ATI Radeon 7000 64MB PCI (first video card i bought and installed), Creative 52x CD-rom, and the almighty generic 300w PSU lol. Since the CPU is intergrated, the mobo gives me no options to overclock, or even change the voltage :grrr:
By the way, its extremely quiet, the case is really wide and has 1 fan hole and yet the only fan is on the cpu lol


----------



## Captain Bawsack

Well may as well put a piccy of mine in too.


----------



## fo0

jst a little pic of mine....... not whole case cos it dont look good enuff lol

http://fo0.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/newfans.jpg


----------



## Evil XP2400

Here's mine. Man I cut the crap out of this case. It's sold, by the way.... New A64 system coming next month .


----------



## TheCoolGuy

here it is boys! after 2 months of hard work, the frakenstien of computers is
finally done!

let me konw what you think!


----------



## Hispano

There we go!!! This is my rig:










I hope you like it


----------



## DeaDLocK

Well took a while but here is my rig...

BIG aint she







.

56K Beware

http://img9.exs.cx/img9/6160/Picture1663.jpg
http://img9.exs.cx/img9/6791/Picture1664.jpg
http://img9.exs.cx/img9/7628/Picture1665.jpg


----------



## Aeolus

Sorry for the bad quality, its from a picture phone because thats the only digital camera i have.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

when you say "you people" (lol, Anger managment) I think you only mean a few of them, I'm quite the opposite of neat and tidy. lol


----------



## archer_456

Quote:


Originally Posted by *setite*
God! You people are so neat and tidy... how do you do it...

One word my friend, a *WIFE*.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

heres the same old case, but with a horrible dremel job, and a peice of cardboard wrapped in electrical tape to remove hot air from the video RAM. lol


----------



## Armend

eyo my puta obviously my webcam sucks lol


----------



## killahbee

heres a couple 'a new pics of my puter... I got sick and tired of the front of my case last night so I decided to change it ^^ its not done yet, as you can see there are still some wires hanging out underneath the floppy ^^ but I'll change that eventually...


----------



## setite

Here is the first revision of my AMD Gaming Beast.. named Thierry. "It.. it's french".(I can't remember the name of the movie... with the guy from Night at the Roxbury... and Undercover Brother, SNL etc...) He was a fruity outcast from a mob family... he was a vet... had to pretend to be FBI... last name Pissant... ok nm.


----------



## [email protected] / llcopk

1) my custom paint job/ gameing cd drive and my movie drive and of course a fan contoler to contol the 2 tornado's









2) my conectX and custom wind tunnel to further cool my prescott









3)my bfg with oem lighted fans and heatpipe heatsink









4)costom wind tunnel and paint showcaseing the heavy thing


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

My new (old school electrical tape) sleeved PSU and the Gaping hole in the side of my case...


----------



## CompaqKid

Check out the compaq mod


----------



## MrSmiley

Finally got my webcam! Here I'm a messy person


----------



## Ge-Force

This is it...my "Intel Eater" lol Sry bout the poopy quality pics!!


----------



## Sper

Got my new Cm stacker case

Pics are on this page

http://cyberax.mine.nu/temp/files.as...r/Spers%20Data


----------



## nothingisttrue

heres mine


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Heres some pic of my new *GIGANTIC Chieftec case. I was just awed when I pulled this monster out of the box.


----------



## Wiggy

Heres mine (Still waiting for the new graphics card+volcano 12 HSF (and excuse the room its in and the dust, it's being redecorated haha):

PICTURE NUMBER 1

PICTURE NUMBER 2

PICTURE NUMBER 3

PICTURE NUMBER 4

PICTURE NUMBER 5

Highres haha sorry. Hohum.


----------



## SpookedJunglist

_I appologize to the Dial up Users







_

_Front angle of my case so you can see the plexy_
_with the LED light transfering out the edges_








A closer look showing The light
glowing through the plexy around
the Nobs for the fan controlls








Good view of front and side see the tornado on top!








*This shows the Arctic cooling NV5*
*and Thermaltake Tower112*
*I took one tornado off*
*it made no difference in temps..*








_This shows my custom work on the X-infinity door_
_I cut out a whole for the 120mm Fan to fit_
_I drilled holes for my vantec fan controllers nobs to fit through the plexy.._








_*This is what it looks like with*_
_*my other comp in the picture







*_
_*I use a KVM to switch between*_
_*the two.. the one two the left*_
_*does absolutely nothing but*_
_*fold its a 2.6ghz P4 with HT*_
_*its pretty descent in its own right







*_









*anyways that my stable looking to add one more, but*
*that ones going to be in the family room with the*
*big screen







its going to be a gamer and DVR system*

*anyways Peace







*


----------



## Jonesey

Here is MY UV baby!


----------



## Chipp

Here's my rig.

(No digital camera, so pics of case came from newegg....)

(Darn, I feel inferior now....)


----------



## hockaygoalie10

I got my water cooling and new Grapihcs card up and running guys. Hope you like it!


----------



## PCNerd

My Baby


----------



## 6600Gt1047

here is mine. Need work though.


----------



## 5291Crash

a shot of mine one with the flash and one without

Joe


----------



## Bullyveldt

Here's my rig minus the ram, waiting for it. Painted chassis red to make it different. Also Dremmeled the holes and some other stuff you can't see cause it's painted. Cables just need sleeving or electric tape. My daughter there is just trying to see what dads taking apart now. She will be so into cars and computers the boys will be scared off.


----------



## hYpe




----------



## ThE_GeNeRaL

finally got some pics up


----------



## dongchen_han

Yayaaa, Just upgrade somethin in tha Box.. check it out


----------



## dongchen_han

Woot? my camera captured the fan stoping spin


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Heres a picture of my Ghetto Case temp monitor.. so Ghetto.. lol


----------



## Bindusar

First pics...water in a couple months.


----------



## Bszx

Enjoy, Yes i did my own rounding with painters tape covered with scotch now so sure hoe safe that is







gunna have to work till i get mor emoney. just spend on tt 112 and 2 120s







wee


----------



## GateCrasher_VI

EDIT- i did away with the pics in attatchment form...didn't like it, and i couldn't upload all six pics, limited to 5. so here are the links

this is before i started wrangling my wires
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/premod_side.bmp

and the next two pics are after my third try at wire management
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/promod_side1.bmp
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/promod_side2.bmp

and a nice picture of the tower
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/whole.bmp

my area
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/rig.bmp

area w/ lights off
http://www.geocities.com/phawka0h3ll/rig_glow.bmp


----------



## shbevan

my rig


----------



## tw33k2514

to see my Computer CLICK HERE


----------



## bigvaL

http://www.cynikill.org/comp/front.JPG
http://www.cynikill.org/comp/side.JPG
http://www.cynikill.org/comp/inside.JPG

my "rig"


----------



## tw33k2514

ok here are my picks CLICK HERE im proud of it as you can see its pretty clean and the blue fan will soon be green lol its my ghetto memory cooler lmao


----------



## TheCoolGuy

hope you like it folks!


----------



## Kittani

Uh... just click on my rig showcase.. I don't feel like finding the files and uploading them again...

or click here....

http://www.overclock.net/rig_showcas...o=view&id=4925


----------



## jwramc

OK, mine is a 'barely-modded' case, but still, it's been tweaked to my own taste. Check it out at: http://www.overclock.net/rig_showcas...o=view&id=5991

Note the system is under construction, so lots of guts ain't in there yet.

Your thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Arkanoid

Got a new PSU so it makes my sys lol sweet (well not amazing but hey) soon getting new stuff, anyone no were I can get some really cheap cooling things (like Â£50p) to jazz up my sys in the UK remember peps!









56K unlucky


----------



## hainer36

my custom duct-tape pc, its not pretty, uve prolly seen it before, but it can run dvd-shrink so im happy


----------



## Arkanoid

I found my case and a review about it here are the pics;
http://www.unique-hardware.co.uk/art...ider/front.jpg
http://www.unique-hardware.co.uk/art...der/front2.jpg
http://www.unique-hardware.co.uk/art...spider/lcd.jpg

and heres the review:
http://www.unique-hardware.co.uk/art...dercase&Page=1

Lovely case very pretty and the front changes colours


----------



## stuckmojo

I actually modified a tool box and put most of the water cooling parts in there (except the waterblock).

It runs from here then into the case haha


----------



## Boss358

CPU = AMD 64 3200+
MOBO = ASUS K8V SE Deluxe
MEMORY = TWINX1024-3200XLPRO 1024MB 2-2-2-5
STORAGE = WD 74 GB 10,000rpm
DVD = Plextor 712 SA DVD Burner SATA
DVD = ASUS DVD
POWER = Ultra Connect 500w Power Supply
VIDEO = ATI Radeon 9800 Pro
COOLING = 4 AL Red 80mm Fans
FAN CNTRL = Thermaltake Cano12
LIGHTING = 2-12" UV Cathodes


----------



## ItsLasher

Heres mine I made a rig show case but pix don't show up ..all JPEG's and good size.....wierd...............After uploading pics I see they're a bit dusty


----------



## Boomhauer

If I put up pics b4, but here's updated ones with the Musketeer... The dark shot is abit blurry, I'm no photographer... And the side pic was takin b4 I _really_ cleaned the wires up. And the silver rom cover is only there cause the drive isnt black, new one comin...








Any comments?


----------



## Firewurx

My acryl case...


----------



## ramrod

Heres my new one.


----------



## xFuSiOnx

Pic in the dark was taken recently

the other pic was taken a few months ago when i was in australia.


----------



## JESSICA-LC

Here's my system i dont go for to overboard on the modding nice and simple cool and quiet.


----------



## jbescup

ooh, I figured out that if I set my camera to shutter priority mode and use flash, I can set my exposure to like 1-2 seconds and get some really trippy photos of my computer with all its cool lights at night!!


----------



## forum7

Just added this PSU due to a failure of my KingWin 450.


----------



## batista

Here is my just finished sleeving( i f***king hate it, too hard without tools)


----------



## DaGuv

Here's my Beast : http://DaGuv2004.onfinite.com/album/357398/

I finally have a rig worth posting.


----------



## klnospicy

My Frist Build!! I Love This Babe But Looking For Better Cpu Hs!!
May Be The Xp-120... But I Also Wants To Go Liquid Cooling But.... Too Much Stuff To Do!!


----------



## klnospicy

One More @@


----------



## JBD1986

Before upgrades:
2.8ghz @ 3.15ghz with Zalman 7000Cu
Radeon 9700pro
80GB HDD
1GB PC2700 valueRAM
420W radimax cheapo PSU
(If you look closely, on this pic, you can see that i hadn't yet cut the holes where the 80mm fans in the back are yet)










after upgrades (current rig specs):


----------



## genhoe

here's mine current specs below


----------



## batista

i messed my hands doing this with the wrong tool.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Ridder, Your case looks awsome.
Now for me, I've got my Side-Panel with window from Tigerdirect.ca today, so I slapped on the Oc.net stickers and put it together. Unfortunatly, I can't show off the X-Connect until I RMA the two UV lamps that were DOA,







, maybe next week though.







Enjoy.


----------



## muffin

I need to work on the wiring again. Had it all nice and straight then realised the vid card had no power









Also gotta fix the radiator up properly. See the scratches on the side of my beautiful case







My chair did that, so it lives on the desk now.

Temps are (22C ambient)
idle: 25C
load: 35C (folding)


----------



## kuhli

Howdy here is a night shot of project Q . I have done a lot to her since I posted her journal.
I now have diy cpu duct finished as well some nicer fans with a lazer cut 007 grill and a front 92mm 53 cfm fan. Today I also tore psu apart and added two round side windows, a bottom mounted fan and removed all the power cables I didn't need.
. I also painted the psu housing with blue anodized finish auto paint..
I am also going to add leds to inside the psu but did not have time today.
Whacha think?


----------



## Transonic

Time for an update myself. btw sweet rig ^ I like that duct in there, looks real clean


----------



## tt_shark

Some new gfx card cooling installed. My camera STILL doesnt pick up the UV well but here it is.


----------



## DaGuv




----------



## JBD1986

fixed my water cooling setup, added new fans, blue uv dye for water, and a reservoir.


----------



## lohoutlaw

Hella nice rigs in here. Im jealous


----------



## DataX

Finally took some pics of my rig.


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Got bored last weekend and painted my case's skeleton Glossy black. Also added in 2x 120's in the front, and painted half of my PSU, lol.
What you guys think?



In a few days I'll get some shots with better lighting, and hopefully by then my order with all my Cold Cathodes, Uv-lights, and new Northbridge cooler will arrive.


----------



## forum7

Here is my new WaveMaster case in Blue Special Edition Color.
A New Danger Den Black Ice Xtreme 120mm Radiator (Chrome) was
added to reduce load temps by 4 Centigrades.


----------



## intelc4004

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw*
Hella nice rigs in here. Im jealous

you copied me!


----------



## Sweenster

Here's my rig...i know the biohazard thing is a bit overdone







...but I like it. I made a stencil and sprayed the top of the case. The case is really poor







, going to get a new one soon methinks!


----------



## slow'puter

Updated pics


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

My rig


----------



## XCubed

this is mine, 3 hours of cable sleeving and management, 1 hour of putting stuff in, and 2 hours of installing everything.

n-bench3=2617
3dmark03=4300+
UT2004
1280x960 All high, 50fps baby.....


----------



## rustler753

heres my baby, first build mind you. Like the cable management? Gets 13,725 on 3dmark 03! Newegg roxors my soxors!


----------



## supramkivtt2jz

my showcase isnt working...


----------



## Stainless

Muh, here's my few mods of various things. The case is moving along... Currently thinking about a total respray.... But colours are so hard to match with the front etc... I need a better camera too


----------



## krnxpride83

see my sig plz =)


----------



## andy_davidson

My rig ( showcase in sig)


----------



## BHD_Ridder

Updated Pic, my whole elite gaming area.


----------



## BHD_Ridder

Got a Cold Cathod or w/e its called (Blue One, I took a decent picture







)


----------



## born2killU

heres some pics of my custom (green one)

the really cool one isnt mine though i just thought it was cool


----------



## BHD_Ridder

Hardly believe anyone could outmod me lol, Such pointless fan guard.


----------



## Hollowman8904

Heres mine (as seen in my Rig Showcase)
LOL you'll have to ignore the fan next to my case at the moment. Its summer and my case doesn't have the best airflow


----------



## MikeEnIke

Showcase in postbit. Don't know which are the good ones. I have a pink LED fan in there now.


----------



## BHD_Ridder

I decided to show a real inside view ^__^.


----------



## dolinn

Here are some pics... some are taken from my showcase (which you can see get to from my sig) Comments are welcomed and appreciated...


----------



## |talian $tallion

some pictures of _Black Betty_


----------



## dolinn

XP-90C is still sitting on my floor atm... just need to find tome to install it


----------



## r3tard

hehe heres my sexi amd .. it looks like absolute shiet though.. haha.. like i care getting a new comp soon enuff..meh.. it basically handles all the games and everything i throw at it .. so for a grand it was better than what i needed







... rofl i spent like 450 dollars*thats canadian.. for you americans FITTY BUCKS* on it after that upgrading and fixing a buncha crap


----------



## r3tard

rest of the pics.. srry for double post


----------



## 3hirty6ix

Old pics before I finished installing all the cables and before getting my ram.


----------



## 3hirty6ix

More.


----------



## 3hirty6ix

And more.


----------



## nytevizion

Ok, heres mine... No fancy led's but who needs em anyway!


----------



## hyde

check my rig - has more pics, I'm to lazy to upload em all again in this post








lol


----------



## LTDDevil

My rig, with my old monitor, wewt my nice 7800GT just fitted in...dont look at the wires (i know u will) but i will fix them some day!


----------



## DINGO88

Ummmm I don't throw cables in my case. MMM clean cables


----------



## Mr. Mumbles

new picts


----------



## DevilDriver

Here is mine, just missing the OCZ ram cause its out for RMA








More pic's in my rig showcase.


----------



## shortfuse

My new rig and my new home office, hope u guys like it

ooops sorry about that hope this is better. sorry


----------



## Robilar

These are my two puppies


----------



## reefmaster22

Yep everything is TT. Proud owner and user.


----------



## tytlyf

I'm sure you guys have seen some of these pictures, so let me add them to this gallery....here's my Superlanboy mini-atx case.


----------



## bigvaL

Here is an updated one, only thing that isnt currently like that is the sidepanel fan is now a 90mm black nidec that is a lot better.


----------



## aspire.comptech

Heres my beautiful baby lol









let me know what you think


----------



## el mailman

Heres mine. feel free to help me with wirecleanup!lol


----------



## cokker

Heres mine nothing special


----------



## RyGuy

It's Big Air because of the 11 fans that are in use.








Big Air 1
Big Air 2
Big Air 3


----------



## yuandrew

Very little has changed on the outside. Same case since 1999

















Inside; Pretty Clean Eh?









My other rig


----------



## ShawnMcGrail

Here I am, Caseless again... Gotta' get working on it, Lan-Party coming and its looking like crap.


----------



## BFRD

A little messy, but not too bad.


----------



## Mr_Torch

My rig




My Fiance's Rig


----------



## muffin




----------



## thedarklordjay

here is my rig, but its not finished, wires to be tidied, still, som upgrades, and mayber water cooling eventually, oh i like the blacklight,along the bottom, and yes i suppose a blacklight is puple, lol. o sorry bout the quality tok the shot on my phone

so thats my rig below yeah, well compared to some of the pc's here its nothing, now just visual or asthetics wise, any suggestions??


----------



## Chillaxed

here is my hunney


----------



## storm22

Here's my computer, It's just a dell dimension 3000 with a radeon 9250 video card. The case is a ULTRA UV wizard case, it has a nice uv reactive window. (The head crab is protecting my computer from gordon freemans) Also their is a Picture of my Ghetto cpu fan







----- EDIT: I need to have the dell fan plugged in to have my computer boot so i made it into a cpu fan.


----------



## cokker

This is my rig, its changed a little inside (il take some new pics soon)


----------



## lohoutlaw

Well heres mine.
MSI 865PE Neo2 Platinum mobo-Intel P4 3.4Ghz 1Mb cache clocked to 4.1Ghz and proud of it. Hope to get to 4.4Ghz in the near future.
Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## gundamx42

Attachment 17805
Attachment 17806


----------



## Andrewchamp

Well here's a older picture of my ugly rig will have to get some updated one's. It looks alot better now.


----------



## binkman88

my comp


----------



## Fishie36

Can you say cute?


----------



## Evolutionsentra

Just finished this SLI rig...


----------



## Tricstr

This is my first build.

Attachment 18410

Attachment 18411

Attachment 18412

Attachment 18413


----------



## |2acerX|

Kinda new at this whole watercooling and O/Cing stuff but i think i'm getting the idea better now...

























































Tell me waht you guys think....


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|2acerX|*
Kinda new at this whole watercooling and O/Cing stuff but i think i'm getting the idea better now...


















Tell me waht you guys think....

jesus that picture looooks sooo awsome


----------



## --Filip--

Here's my rig, see next post for more.


----------



## --Filip--

Few more pics.

You can see the hardware in my sig.

As for mod stuff:

*Bought mods* (as in stuff you order and stick in)
-Evercool aluminum fans (120mm and 2x60mm in back, 80mm on top, 70mm CPU)
-Vantec fan card
-UV acrylic fan grill on top, lit by LED cluster
-3x 12" UV cold cathodes
-CM Musketeer 2
-Zalman fan controller
-TT X-Ray cupholder+cigarette lighter
-Vantec UV blue slot protectors
-UV blue IDE cables
-Acrylic external HDD enclosure
-Behringer sticker on window

*DIY mods* (as in stuff I crafted myself)
-Side intake drilled out to 120mm, installed mounting screws and chrome lining
-Chrome liner on window edge
-Stealthed LED color changer from CM Musketeer in 3.5" bay (i.e. pushing on the bay cover is like pushing the button, like a stealthed CD drive)
-60mm exhaust fans mounted next to vid card (no fan mounts there)
-DIY UV sleeving/molexes throughout
-Inverted HDD mounted to bottom of case (inverted to show off cooler)
-Blue LED's in several spots
-Temp monitor ganked from X-Dreamer II, Dremeled off mounting pieces that were sticking out and attached to HDD cage


----------



## Chillaxed

here is my machine!


----------



## KSIMP88

Here:


----------



## YiffyGriffy

My new machine... just one pic... as there's nothing really to show off. Just finished cleaning and rearranging.


----------



## Doberman




----------



## Ty Auchter

I'll edit to add more pics when I have access to a better camera... It took 15 pictures to get this POS:


----------



## Pythagoras

Here's the pictures; any questions?
Answer to question below: I don't use them. Intakes push about 180 cfm (case air refreshes about every 3 seconds) of cool, filtered air out of every opening in my case so, with positive pressure, I don't need to worry about exhaust fans! Or more appropriately, "Exhaust fans, I don't need no stinkin' exhaust fans!"(spoken with a fake Spanish accent).


----------



## enzo15

my rig nice and blue


----------



## 70Kb Of Power




----------



## enzo15

Attachment 19434

Attachment 19435

Attachment 19436

Attachment 19437this is my new case along with my layout its has great air flow love it


----------



## enzo15

Attachment 19439

Attachment 19440

Attachment 19441

Attachment 19442Attachment 19439

Attachment 19440and here is some more pics


----------



## Blue_Fire




----------



## svtfmook

this was before i added the second hdd, the case is cheap and flimsy. i'm going to drill out the rivets and re build the entire case. and take advantage of the situation and paint the chasis while i'm at it.

i have also cut the center out of the side panel

*edit, added some updated pics


----------



## Kahuna513

I figuered as long as air got into it, It'd be fine. No fancy windows, or UV lights for me =)
The Cave
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a76...mon/MyCave.jpg
The Magic Box
http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a76..._demon/The.jpg


----------



## enzo15

this is my latest picture i love the case so nice and big good air flow my case temps are 25c


----------



## Evolutionsentra

my final rig for a while.


----------



## Pacman

here are mines... sorry about the crap quality images.... webcam


----------



## DFA

its nice !!!


----------



## Mastacator

Check mine out!
Attachment 19583

Attachment 19584

Attachment 19585

Attachment 19586

Attachment 19587


----------



## enzo15

my new rig


----------



## CyberDruid

I call it WaterClocker--I fabbed (almost) all the acrylic parts myself--inside (hard to see in pix) is an acrylic duct that draws air in from the front through a 70 cfm 120mm blue LED fan with a stealthed internal speed control (behind removable Lian Li grill) and ports ithe air out the side sfter passing through a large rad.

The only acrylic I bought is the 2 45 degree elbows attached to the rear 80mm green LED fan (antec) that blows air on the chipset/RAM.

A color change (antec chameleon) 80mm fan ports air out the top of the case.

I used Tygon 1/2" lab grade tubing exclusively and sheathed it with cool sleeves (a pain) and stretched it over 5/8" barbed elbows to keep the loop I.D. at 1/2" throughout.

The resevoir is incorporated into the acrylic side panel an is only 3/4" thick to fill the space between the panel and the 5.25 drive bays. It holds aproximately 1 quart of Zerex--the entire loop holds about twice that.

I eliminated the bottom HDD cage to allow for the internal rad box and mounted 2 WD 250 SATA drives in Cool Drive 3 aluminum heatsinks--the fans and LEDs on the Cool Drives are controlled by a stealthed Fan Mate II accessable through the right side panel--but I usually leave them off because I could find no temp difference with them on and they make some noise.

A Lian Li temp and fan monitor fills one 3.5 external bay, I originally had a FDD behind a LIan Li bexel in the other, but as I never use it I blanked it out and mounted an additional HDD inbetween that slot and the temp Moninitor slot(Maxtor 160 8mb cache IDE)--again no specific air cooling for that drive--so I left plenty of space and temps are not a problem.

I sheathed all power cabling in UV reactive green sealed at each end with green heatshrink and then did my best to stealth all of them and keep the interior as clean as possible.

I sheathed the Sata cables in the same way and used a single-device copper-shielded round IDE cable for the Maxtor, and a similar dual device cable for the optical drives.

The DVD drives were chosen for speed and low noise--the Asus QuieTrack Player and Memeorex Dual-Layer Burner are mounted behind Lian Li bezels for a clean exterior that matches the front pane's brushed aluminum exactlyl.

The 80 mm top fan does a good job of keeping all the drives cool without sucking a ton of dust into every orifice. It also offers a quick visual cue as to the case temperature by turning a salmon color as temps rise--turning up the PSU fan to high quickly brings the color to blue (and the mobo temps close to ambient).

I took care to make the entire WC loop accessible including mounting the AquaXtreme 50z 12VDC pump on a special plate of 3/8" sound deadening material (Sound Down) at the case bottom by the expansion card slots. The entire rad assembly easily lifts out for de-dusting which has not proven to be an issue because the Lian Li uses a filter on that intake.

Originally fitted with an ATI AIW 9600, WaterClocker performed well as a media center PC--the passively cooled AIW Vcard ran dual monitors and the Remote wonder and VIVO dongle were fun toys--but as better cards came out I went ahead and upgraded to a non AIW Vcard--however the latest AGP AIW card is looking pretty good--depite it's larger dimensions--so further changes are on the horizon.

The ATI X700 Pro that currently resides in the AGP slot just barely fits, with about a 1/16" inch clearance over the Rad Box ductwork to the nearest cap--I left a slot cover off below the Vcard to enhance cooling--it makes a subsantial difference in load temps.The fan speed is tweaked in ATI tool for a good balance between noise and low temps--ATI tool also auto loads the desired OC profile when 3D apps are detected.

The SoundBlaster Audigy 2 Platinum ex is the only other card for which there is space due to the internal WC set up--it fits within a 1/4" of the pump body.The external module is handy for hooking up my recording studio equipment when laying down some tracks in Cubasis.

An UV CCL is mounted behind the upper flange on the left side illuminating the res and another UV CCL is mounted behind the rearmost flange illuminating the supply/fill/bleed line coming from the res.

I put together my own fill cap using some brass fittings from the plumbers and an O ring to allow for the filling/bleeding operations and to allow for topping off (which has proven unnecessary)--the fitting is held in place by the shape of the upper flange.

Removing 4 screws frees the side panel and allows access to everything--the acrylic ductwork for the Rad and the Rad easily lift out without disconnecting any plumbing.

Care was taken to minimise the lengths of all the tubing and to use as few fittings as possible.

The Coolmax Taurus Silent 140 450 watt PSU runs it all--and features 3 speeds as well as an auto setting--it is one of the quietest PSU's I've seen/heard. the single 140mm fan moves a substantial volume of air through the case eliminating the need for numerous exhaust fans.

All interior panels have been lined with sound deadening material--a large NewEgg.com sticker adorns the backside of the mobo tray, but is only visible with the right side panel removed.

The only adornment to the exterior of the Lian Li case is a Think Geek case badge on the top behind the bezel. (An Overclock.net flame applique would be nice....hint hint)

After nearly 6 months of continuous running, while OCed to 4.0 ghz and Folding for team #37726, WaterClocker has proven to be a reliable and powerful PC. Capable of running Dual Monitors and Surround Sound, with 2 GB of RAM and a half a Terabyte of RAID 0 storage it is also a good all around image/sound edtting tool. In the last Overclock.net Case Mod Competition WaterClocker took 5th place. Although no match for the latest greatest gaming rigs, WaterClocker can easily play any current PC game.

I had a lot of fun thinking about the build and doing all the assembly and modification, and would only change a few small things--I would remake the rad ductwork to accomodate the new larger Vcards out now and I would probably eliminate the fill/bleed tube and go for a sealed loop, as re-filling is a non issue.

Though not entirely silent (the pump has a distinct hum) it gets the job done without too much noise--and is certainly quiter than any aircooled overclocker I have run across.


----------



## DFA

this is my finished clear custom 100 % case !!!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...stom-case.html


----------



## svtfmook

new case


----------



## Kindredice

not much eye candy,pure adrenalin


----------



## -Inferno

Well This is my Computer










This is my Desk
















Jk this is from CS:S My rig is nothing Special lol


----------



## bluedevil

here is my rig......I am quite proud of it....(still needs 2gb of PC3200 though







)


----------



## TheKraken

Here's a lil teaser...


----------



## |2A|N

Heres my new Machine

http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/94yJmv8/2765
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/94yJmv8/2767
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/94yJmv8/2766
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/94yJmv8/2768


----------



## Stillhouse

Very simple paint mod to match my wallpaper:


----------



## crashovride02

Here is some pics of my rig finally!!!


----------



## kingwilliam

picture as I was building


----------



## aweir

Real glass window and aluminim tread frame with galvanized steel mesh behind glass. 100% custom job. OMG it's HEAVY too!


----------



## pinKYZ




----------



## gundamx42

here is my new rig finished it 2 weeks ago

Attachment 21212

Attachment 21213

Attachment 21214

Attachment 21215

Attachment 21216
my love


----------



## mrreilly

Have had this thing for a little over a year.


----------



## Lurch_Chaos

ITS pretty, its got lites, grab your sun glasses!


----------



## Trippen Out

Hey not to sure if this thread is already somewhere else if so sorry for the dub. i think it would be kinda interesting to see what people have and what they have put into it plus i just got a digi and need something to take pictures of i will add some are just plain poor any suggestions on how to take better pics would be welcome .. mostly ones where i can show off the lighted features with out them being so blurry anyway here goes this is my set up and what ive put into it including a price breakdown i think for what i have and the price i have invested in it its not to bad really all work was done by me

p4 2.4ghz--
80 westerdigital---
512mg Xerox pc3200--
Generic case--- all salvaged for less then 300

asusp4p800EDLX (Vmod)-90
Benq 16x lightscrib dvd burner-60
Maxtor 300gb 7200rmp 16mg buffer-120
2gig generic pc2700 (newegg stuff) ram-120
Ati x850pro agp-150
Aopen 7.1 cobra-27
450w 3 fan silent ps-20
Ms bluetooth keyboard and mouse-100

Thermaltake Bigwater Se-140
Swiftech NB chipset cooler-37
Mini chipset heatsinks-20
Panflo 132cfm 120mm-12
Crab Mem fan-10

3 ccuv
1 blue el wire
1 sleeving kit
sunbeam molix uv blue kit -- 20

Total basicly 1300


----------



## Trippen Out

heres a few others.. i would also like to thank everyone here that helped me with my problems and all the faqs that were written i took advantage of many of them thank you again to all who helped


----------



## frostbite

Modded I-cute case. The front fans are no longer blue


----------



## XCubed

AMD Athlon 64 2800+ @ 2069mhz.
Geil DDR400 "Value Ram" @ 2.5-3-3-6 (FSB 236)
ECS 755-A2 (S. 754)
Sapphire Radeon 9600XT @ 625/360
Aspire X-Dreamer II case
Acer AL1912 19" LCD
Kptech 5.1 CH 100 watt SD
Diamond Xtreme 8.1 CH Sound Card
Logitech G5
Logitech LX500 keyboard
TV-tuner
THERMALTAKE BEETLE
4x 80mm. LED fans
1x Modded Coolermaster Aero blower fan (external)

TOTAL PRICE: $1100


----------



## Fusion Racing

My new rig







gonna get some cathode strips for extra glowyness!!


----------



## --Filip--

Specs in my sig. It's an Aspire X-Gear case.

Captions:

Pic 1: holdin some red bull at a LAN
Pic 2: I won the case competition at a local 100 man LAN...there's the trophy
Pic 3: A peek into the window. It originally had an 80mm fan, I cut it out to 120mm. Note also the DIY temp monitor on the cage and the inverted HDD with cooler on the bottom.
Pic 4: Overall view
Pic 5: Showin off the UV effects of 3 cathodes


----------



## TheInformationator

My Original Build:
http://matt.web10hosting.com/build/build37.JPG
Now (not super-happy with the exposure of the shots... but meh. You can see these in my mod work log linked in my sig as well)
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/127OXzXf/1927
http://www.rigshowcase.com/img/127OXzXf/1928

The pics are really terrible compared to how it looks in real life. The current version does look a lot better than the original in real life.


----------



## Neo_182

old host for images - redacted stuff.


----------



## Azrael_AU

Heres my beast - Project Zero
thermaltake soprano case with custom LCD
2 x Blue Flexiglow CCFL`s
2x 120mm TT Smartfan
2 x 90mm Smartcase fan
Tt Polo 735 Rev2
Ive also used glass frosting on the perspex window to add an X-ray type look to the case.


----------



## to_the_zenith

From huble begins has formed a rig I am proud of. Only slight modifications performed but has given a marked improvement from when I started.
1 x tri-coloured side intake
1 x tri-coloured top blowhole
2 x tri-coloured front intake (excess metal removed)
1 x black rear exhaust (excess metal removed)
front LCD temp gauge removed (never worked properly), hole made wider and clear perspex re-installed raised away from case.
Spraypainted the DVD drive.

The ducting around the rear exhaust was a bit of an experiment, gains were marginal and has since been removed.


----------



## teh_kurby

beginner case modder


----------



## Irritant

Second rig I've built -

Attachment 23077 Attachment 23078 Attachment 23079


----------



## [T]Ron

Under construction.





...and yes, I'm trying to keep my beer cold in my case.


----------



## darkkittycry

Just recieved my 7900GT CO Superclock stepup from 7800GT and it's worth it.








Forgot to add pic of my 50" HD WS Samsung DLP I have hooked to the 2nd output of the card.

Nothing like PC gaming in HD 50" large.


----------



## Orange

Moved to my new rooms so heres my desk and all













And of course my lovely G7


----------



## darkkittycry

Got my desktop connected through 2nd Video out on my 7900GT CO Superclock via 25ft monitor cable to this baby. Widescreen HD.









A wireless keyboard, mouse and wireless Logitec xbox controller wired through USB on computer = Ultimate couch potato set-up.









Rest of PC system is 2 posts up. /\\
................................................|
................................................|
................................................|

(Sorry 'bout the dust)


----------



## FoRmEd

Moved out of the jeep and into this Chieftec


----------



## pjlietz

Here's mine after the rebuild


----------



## U R Slain

may not look like much but its meh baby...


----------



## darkkittycry

Changed my main PC a little. Added a Jolly Roger to the window and also covered most of the power cables w/ UV Blue Nylon covers. Looks a little different.


----------



## killahbee

looky here.. nice pink case ain't it


----------



## Mystikalz

heres mine ill got more recent pics asap...





heres a pic when i first installed my TT Beetle


----------



## Lilwheezy75

Im proud of my build.. so why not show it off... The blue is brighter than the pic shows.. it lights up most of my room.


----------



## Frankie_Ballz

First I lapped the cpu










Then I added a mesh side panel to replace the plexi










Added 120mm fan










Next, some cathode lights










And some interior pics


----------



## Kharmis

My celeron D gaming rig!!! Did i just say Celeron D and gaming in the same sentence? *BONK*





































Any yes, that is electrical tape on my psu cords


----------



## The_Snyper

http://img284.imageshack.us/img284/5774/19er1.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8277/21vs.jpg

http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/2484/34dj.jpg


----------



## 70Kb Of Power

I just completely re-done my lights. Replaced my (quickly dying) Meteor LED lights with 2 12" Blue cold cats, and added a second cold cat (blue) to the front to work with my green one. Gives off a really awesome effect.


----------



## sleeper300

im ordering a zalman CMPS9500 LED and as5 in a bit. like 2 hours.


----------



## Remonster

Here is my modest folding farm, complete with its unpaid IT workforce....note the one black computer in that mass of beige beasts









Gah! I just noticed a ton of those are off, someones getting fired! LMAO!


----------



## CyberDruid

Some recent shots of the rigs

1) 820 "Dualie" in a CM Centurion Micro ATX case--replaced the air duct with a UV blue 80-120mm adapter and a SS fine mesh filter--installed sound deadening mat--fan controller/temp monitor/LED fans









2) P4 3.0e "WaterClocker rev 2.03" cranked to 4205--been through multiple revisions too much to get into at this point lol









3) P4 2.4 Northy "Quiet PC" running a Seagate Cheetah 15K rpm SCSI and several IDE drives--passive heat sink









4) Complete Custom: "Crunch" Teak and Wenge case designed to house 4 microATX mobos for Folding. Scratchbuilt including custom removable mobo frame that houses 3 HDDs behind mobo. "Crunch" is a prototype "outdoor computer" and lives on my porch.


----------



## Irritant

Ditched the Raidmax RX9, what a piece of junk that was. The aluminum on the chassis was paper thin, and bent like crazy, and the plastic pieces started breaking on the side panel each time I removed it. Much to my wife's consternation, I held on to the Z-Alien, because I had a sneaking suspicion that I had made a mistake buying the Raidmax. So I have transfered everything back into the older case, and this time really worked on making it cleaner inside. I also added a temperature probe/fan controller.

Attachment 25499Attachment 25500

Attachment 25501Attachment 25502

Attachment 25503


----------



## Naj

I did have a thread for my Antec Super Lanboy, thought i'd post it here too...


----------



## anjokid

Black one is my main computer

Blue one is my 2nd Rig Computer


----------



## MjrTom

Some more pics









Naj nice rig







Here is my attempt with that case:





































What ya think


----------



## Barney

Rig itself doesnt look like anything special atm but im building a custom case into my desk.









All blue and glowy, not much space left in there though.









Set up before my new screen. Black one is main rig (in sig) next one over is a test sytem, that currently has a +3800 chip running at 2.5Ghz on air, 2 gb ram, 80gb sata I drive, rest onboard. The system in the desk is my server, currently has an old P4 chip in there (2.6Ghz stock running at 3.2Ghz on air), just used to run exchange atm and for me to mess about while i learn SQL/PHP.

Screen is a 19" Samsung Syncmaster and the laptop is an *mumble*advent*mumble* which is mainly just for work while im out and about.

The big things on the left of the desk are disk stoarge units that you connect up to your PC and are REALLY good (if i ever get round to log all my CD's into them).









Thats what my desk looks like now, the big screen is a 42" LCD, Made by Atec but has an LG/Philips panel. I will build my case into the desk and im building some units to put my printer, disk stackers and crap on.


----------



## Fishie36




----------



## t4ct1c47

*MINE!*


----------



## sleeper300

here are the new pics with my new heatsink. the last one is what it looked like before.


----------



## FlaKing

Sorry about the crappy quality, and yes, that is a twist-tie holding the cathode wires


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol heres my ghetto PC.

Just some quick pics:


----------



## slydog64

YOu can see that I added a blow hole and then took that fan out in order to make a intake on the front. I will be getting more fans in next week when i set my w/c up and then I'll have a fan in each spot.


----------



## n017_51770k312

Heres A Sneak Peak Of My Computer








Heres the link to the complete Gallery 40pics and more to be added
http://minezonecomputer.MyPicGallery.com


----------



## Anti




----------



## maverick777

Here's my rig. Just finished it a few days ago.









More pics in my gallery.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...0/ppuser/24289


----------



## Fishie36

Maveric, I just noticed after looking at your galery that your exhaust fan is blowing the wrong way. It should be blowing out, not in.


----------



## Allen

Looking good every one!!!

This is my little rig


----------



## Mr Pink57

Its alright, I cleaned the wires up best I could, removed a ton of em really.

pink


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Here's whats to come when I get that mobo back from newegg...


----------



## bearcat245

Here is my final system that started in Dec. Parts issues and MOBO changed from ASUS to DFI.









Attachment 27292

Attachment 27293


----------



## maverick777

I posted my pics right after I finished building my rig, but I had to reseat my HSF since then because there was such a large difference between idle and load. While I was at it I cleaned up the wiring and added some more usb ports and a firewire port. Hope you like the pics.
Temps before: Idle 29-30C Load 50-51C
Temps after: Idle 30C Load 46-47C


----------



## fshizl

ALSO there have been many upgrades since.. like the *7900gtx* and the 2nd hard drive.








mine.. with the lights on.. i want some uv tubes.. but the wiring will show no matter what i do.. lol

















with the lights off...

and i recently biult this one for my friend....









enjoy


----------



## toad12585

Blown Fury is on the way...


----------



## -Inferno

my desk is dumb i dont like it


----------



## mxsuprastang

Pay no attention to the dates, new batteries and I didn't reset the date and time on camera. My specs aren't great, but I make it work as best possible! Some pics are blurry, I get a little excited sometimes lol. Only main case mods are the psu fan, stealth drive and holes in front cut out for two 80mm fans.

4 red antec 80mm fans. (two in front and two in back)
2 blue antec fans (psu and window) and one pci fan for gfx card cooling.

My wire management sucks but with the angle I'm at. . .I see no wires :-D

On the top of my desk are my trophies from MX (motocross)

The white remote on the top of my case is to my ceiling fan/light. . .nobody should not have one of these :-D.

Enjoy!


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's my 3 rig's...
Pics :






And now, for the SLI rig I put together :
Pic:
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/...3143.jpg&s=f10
I will get more for this rig when it is totally done...

Pics before I changed the CPU and VGA Coolers on my Skt. 754 rig:
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/2016084239.jpg&s=x12

Here is a pic of my Desk Setup, before the upgrades to Crossfire and SLI. The SLI rig hadn't been built yet. The rig on the right is my web surfing rig :
http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=main/...63854.jpg&s=f5

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/2016135537.jpg&s=x12

Skyhawk Case (Modded for better cooling, with a Dremel...)


----------



## sleeper300

here are new pics.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Here are my pathetic pics with the new TT Armor























































There was no order in this, I just copy and pasted whatever.

pink


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's some updated pics of mine above :

Crossfire Rig in Siggy :


Opteron 175, 7800GT SLI Rig :


----------



## pablo420

Still tweaking my PC as you can see.


----------



## Remonster

Finally got around to cleaning the insides of my rig and then finally got around to taking pics of it







and yes my desk is always that clean, I just don't put anything on it except for the occasional soda.

EDIT: Noise is a huge concern for me, so the fans are mounted via black rubber silent fan mounts and the fan grill on the side is held on with scotch tape to further reduce vibrations


----------



## sladesurfer

*Here's mine*


----------



## Remonster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Jester*
Remonster: Nice setup







The case looks awfully small though
Slade Surfer: Slick, as ever









It's an ATX mid tower, called the NZXT Nemesis Elite and I highly recommend it, it has plenty of room inside it. In fact here are some pics with the side panel off, Slade, your pics inspired me to clean it up on the inside, its not as good as yours but before I tried to do some wire management it looked awful, as I've said before, every cable took the shortest possible route from point A to B, right on top of everything else LOL!.

EDIT: first pic is same as second pic above but with side panel removed, second pic is showing how I just stuffed all the unnecessary cables into the spare 5.25in bays


----------



## Aioxa

wired it a little, not the best










still waiting for my ttbt and some ttblades and cold cathodes to ship in, then ill paint the interior black and im set


----------



## Aqualan




----------



## maverick777

Okay, after about a month of building, I'm finally done with my build. Today I added 2 WD 320gb HD's. Let me know how I did. It was really fun building for the first time.
The Beast









Before









After: Added 2 HD's, X-Fi card and Cathodes plus cleaned up the wires









With the side panel (w/ fans) taken out
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22...fPanellOff.jpg

Cathodes On
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22...CathodesOn.jpg

An angled look inside
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22...temOnAngle.jpg

System Off
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y22...gAnch=imgAnch4


----------



## Nismo2nr




----------



## phatcars89

heres my reg. i like it. my first and wont be my last.


----------



## kidwolf909

Here's a few pics of my recently re-wired and newly lighted rig









Enjoy.


----------



## Mr Pink57

And my favorite thing, my Stereo Bluetooth Headphones (the phone is the Nokia N91).

Good Ol' reliable...

pink


----------



## thedarklordjay

My new rig, (well case and a couple of upgrades)


























Still need to get my 120mm for the back, then get a couple of cold cathodes, want a decal for the front too.


----------



## bZerk

My rig!! the temps ar low in this case CPU:21c GPU:33c HDD:19c Case:22c


----------



## BrinNutz

Here's my setup..

Lights on..






Lights off..


As for that little Cathode under the top shelf of the desk, that is wired directly to the wall outlet via a transformer that I modded, so I can have it on when PC's are not on..=)


----------



## Judge420

My new AM2 rig. Put together nice gaming machine with p180 and got some impressive OC results.

http://www.geocities.com/veera420/PCsidefull.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/veera420/PCsideaction.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/veera420/PCtopview.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/veera420/PCfrontopen.JPG
http://www.geocities.com/veera420/PCdesktop.JPG


----------



## Mr Pink57

^^Love the ram


































My second GPU will be back 10/4....

Nothing exciting in there like some of you have, however I am going to all red Thunderblades.

pink


----------



## SR20Drift3r

*Dont mind the missing Cooler! i was replacing it when i took the pic*









*I'll Have A Pic Of my Case Soon!*


----------



## CyberDruid

I was dedusticating and thought WTH why not take a nice shot of the UV glowage.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Some new parts!

pink


----------



## Mr Pink57

Tooks some new pics

pink


----------



## charliemack

I was inspired by sladesurfers but looks like i have some new inspiration..(but limited tools sigh)


----------



## AceMon

************************************************** *********
I know it's really bad quality but all I have is a camera phone...


----------



## leimrod

lol, in comparison to some of the mods in this thread, this is crap. modded a Qtec case, put a window in it, changed the front LEDs to blue, cut out a hole for a 120mm fan in the 3 front bays, and some other little things inside it to help with cable management.


----------



## kevsta112003

Mine


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's mine. Definately not the best but I love it


----------



## espionix

New case ^_^

Can't decide on conroe or watecooling next =/, prob conroe as WC will make it pretty much forklift material.


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Here's mine. Definately not the best but I love it










It looks like your zalman is mounted the wrong way. Can you switch it so that the intake of the zalman fan faces the drive bays of your case?

Fury


----------



## The Fury

Quote:


Originally Posted by *espionix* 









New case ^_^

Can't decide on conroe or watecooling next =/, prob conroe as WC will make it pretty much forklift material.


You also have your AC64 the not so great way round. I have it so that the black fan on the AC64 faces the drive bays. it does however touch the first ram stick on my Ultra-d but i think on your expert the ram is at the back.

EDIT: I made a pic to show you what i mean. Sorry about the quality. I took it on webcam









To do it you have to undo the screw on the black clip. Take that off and another piece metal. Take the massive bracket that goes through the AC64 out and turn it around 90*. Then put the bit of metal back on and screw the black clip back on


----------



## SpaceCat




----------



## FlaKing

I <3 Antec


----------



## PaRaDoX

This is where i keep my porn


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## aznknightz17

there ya go..im suppose to studyin for 2 of my finals 2morrow...but instead i couldnt resist taking pics of my rig and posting it up...lol..i'm so screwed for 2morrow finals. =(

inside:


front:


front open:


at night:


----------



## Mr Pink57

New stuff.

pink


----------



## V2-V3

Here are a few cases the guys over at Team NexGen have been working on.
To see more Click HERE


















Making use of my Prometeia

































Backburn and DemiGod's Duality

































]NG[Backburns New setup









]NG[DemiGods New setup









]NG[Exterminators Rig









]NG[Blue_Fire's Rig









Some new hardware to play with


----------



## svtfmook

new pics, cleaned up a little more, new ram


----------



## s1rrah

...










...










...


----------



## Hailscott

Okay mine is nowhere near as nice as your guys's but ill put up anyway hope you likey


----------



## svtfmook

new Additions


----------



## kennymester

Some shots of my new rig.


----------



## Joeking78

My rig....


----------



## hks85

this is actually a really crappy case...

















:::VIDEO:::
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v3...olingpower.flv


----------



## Kopi

Yay! I finally have a case worth showing!


----------



## kcirtap

ill be postin my new rig in about 2 weeks...YAY


----------



## Econobox

Here's my beast.


----------



## Ace of Spades

I love my Yellow Case









I feel a bit embaressed as you all have sweet as rigs


----------



## Burn

Cleaned out all dead links and comments through this post, 12/30/06

Remember, only pics...No discussion. I would suggest you take it up via PM if need be.


----------



## Mystikalz

forced to move the rear 120mm fan outside the case because the beetle is huge!


----------



## SHP_HAWK

my rig


----------



## NipDar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SHP_HAWK* 
my rig

I have that cad and one of those coolers, what mod did you do on yours?


----------



## HatedEnemY

heres minnnezz


----------



## Droopz




----------



## silverwing

This is mine not as good as yalls but its decent. be getting some uv lights soon and i am going to mode the top with a 120mm fan. its going to be sweet.


----------



## Danker16

my rig, old picture after assembly 6 months ago


----------



## svtfmook

changed some stuff, added some stuff, took some new pics






















































the redness only comes from the LED's on the RAM

my wiring is starting to get sloppy, definitely need to revamp it.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## FlaKing

Very nice rigs you've got, Mister Druid.


----------



## svtfmook

new case


----------



## Frosty288




----------



## FullMonty

here is my new rig


----------



## noshibby




----------



## Mr Pink57

HA!

We have the same case and same 360 faceplate. lol.

pink


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr Pink57* 
HA!

We have the same case and same 360 faceplate. lol.

pink

rofl, seriously, well that just means your ultra cool


----------



## Avacado

Well.... I have done some Dremmel/Paint mods to this case as you can see..... problem being its been like 8 degrees out side, not ideal for painting.... oh well.... hope you like the look, and keeping a rig clean lookin is huge to me, hope I did a good job


----------



## noshibby

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avacado* 
Well.... I have done some Dremmel/Paint mods to this case as you can see..... problem being its been like 8 degrees out side, not ideal for painting.... oh well.... hope you like the look, and keeping a rig clean lookin is huge to me, hope I did a good job


ha thats only -13 celcius were lucky if we go above -19C (-2.2F) im actually jealous


----------



## Danker16

guys got ne ideas on my cable management?


----------



## Danker16

guys got ne ideas on my cable management?
sry to lazy for full sized

sry for the double post


----------



## doitallman

might be off topic but where do we post pics to? do we have to have our own site for that? or do we have a place to post them here?


----------



## Danker16

no you can upload them at ur user gallery


----------



## doitallman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danker16* 
no you can upload them at ur user gallery

meaning i have to provide my own web site to put my pics on right


----------



## svtfmook

my setup version 3.0


----------



## Mr Pink57

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danker16* 
guys got ne ideas on my cable management?
sry to lazy for full sized

sry for the double post

Well for one your have your AC64 Pro is pointing the wrong way.









Should be that way.

pink


----------



## Innovative Creations

There are all in my gallery...


----------



## NipDar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doitallman* 
meaning i have to provide my own web site to put my pics on right

If you want you can upload them from your comp using the manage attachments section of your post.


----------



## Mr Pink57

New cooler and new fans.

pink


----------



## MattUpson

Few quick ones of mine...nothing special. Notice my 'attempt' at cable management


----------



## drumbum1314




----------



## phantomgrave

The wires are all toward the back of the case not blocking any airflow from the top exhaust fan, although it does look like they are.


----------



## charliemack

here it is


----------



## prestontrogden

below


----------



## ConteoAMD

let me know your thoughts on my setup.


----------



## CrzyAssKin




----------



## ConteoAMD

whats with the doll? lol


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ConteoAMD* 
whats with the doll? lol

the doll is downright bone chilling.

(i don't trust 'em)


----------



## welfinator

here it is:


----------



## Frosty288




----------



## ambivolent

heres a few pics of my case...its not much but im happy with it...and im not done with it either


----------



## dhrandy




----------



## DigitalPhreak

Sweetest rig Ive built to date.


----------



## jr4000watts

sorry for the quality but here she is


----------



## Imperator Nick

Try not to laugh too much, it's pretty standard fare, barely modded at all, no plexi side or anything







:



















I'll be installing a front fan in the next week or two, might show that then


----------



## aHandzProduction

My new baby...built on St. Patty's day '07


----------



## risingpowers




----------



## pjlietz

My newest set up,




























Edit:

Forgot the backside, lol.


----------



## theartist




----------



## Mad_Handlez89




----------



## Geforce man

check it out!!!


----------



## ThePope




----------



## svtfmook

new setup. moved the sound card i/o box and dvd down to free up the bays in front of the cpu cooler. now i just need to redo my cable management.


----------



## dhrandy




----------



## IIowa

Well, here it is:























































And heres my cat.


----------



## Kindredice

Not the most current pic,missing the coolermaster blue led exhaust fan here


----------



## Mr Pink57

Some new parts came









There is also a 36gb Raptor.

pink


----------



## Whodie

Sig Rig: (before I changed to all FM121 fans) Anyone notice something odd about my apogee?

















Folding Rig:

















Can anyone find the HD in my folding rig? Bet you can't


----------



## Mhill2029

I know it's not much, but will post more pics when i get some cathodes and watercooling (maybe, not sure if i need it yet)

removed


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whodie* 
Can anyone find the HD in my folding rig? Bet you can't









top right at the back ?


----------



## Whodie

bah, you found it!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whodie* 
bah, you found it!

what do i win?


----------



## equetefue




----------



## NipDar

equetefue - what fan controller is that?


----------



## equetefue

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813999902


----------



## NipDar

Awesome that is exactly what I am looking for rep+


----------



## Nidhogg

Core 2 Power!


----------



## rduffy123

heres mine


----------



## l3ebs

there we go:


----------



## odie




----------



## [FDG]Explosion

You Guys hate me now dont you







(sorry for the huge pics...)


----------



## MrBungle

here's my second build. i modified my Antec 900 to give this a super clean look. no wires! 16 second SuperPI and 13,000 3DMark05 so far. CPU 30 idle / 38 full load. quiet quiet quiet.









2 hard drives, 2 DVD drives, 5 case fans, temp sensors, fan speed controllers, top panel with 2 USB, firewire, power & reset buttons, headphone & mic jacks, HDD LED, etc. all wires hidden.









with power on and side window off.









close-up of the CPU heatsink.









can't hear a damn thing. quietest computer i've ever owned.


----------



## 66gto

@l3ebs

wow what an awesome room...haha


----------



## MjrTom

Death to the OEM PC: Here is my first build:









Followed by my main RIG now:









My Small Form Factor PC:


----------



## Poser




----------



## WAZZ UP

my first build


----------



## shifty22123

This is how I do it


----------



## USlatin

Just got the black 6 inch SATA cables, still missing the modded X-Fi and 7600GT for third monitor so only two work


----------



## Big_Adam

1st case is my most recent build. Made it for myself then ended up being for my Aunt. The bigger black and blue case is my current slightly tired rig. Need a good clean now as she's been a bit abused over the years. The two pages are from my writing. I use the 1st case as a project for one of my articles.


----------



## Danker16

just finished lol! this so cheap case looks so muhc better now


----------



## blairellis

Mine, specs are in sig.


----------



## Lancer33

During build.


----------



## blairellis

^ Very nice build!


----------



## GanjaSmoke

Just got it up and running so it's bleeding atm







also sorry about the blurry pics i have a crappy camera :S

One of my cathode inverters crapped out on me so as you can see this light and
another on the other side aren't working


----------



## prestontrogden

i have never understood the need for lights inside a computer, but anyways pics in sig


----------



## GanjaSmoke

I guess for me it's the "bling" factor and alot of my stuff is UV active so might as well get the lights to go with it.


----------



## yoshiboy

heres mine i have a gay case so if u guys have any suggestions PM or email me


----------



## blairellis

Here you go bro, this is resized for you. Re-upload this one. No reason to ever put up more than a 800x600 picture on a forum, plus it makes people mad


----------



## yoshiboy

al rite my bad thx


----------



## ThePope

resizing images brb


----------



## ThePope

There we go.


----------



## liqwidstyx

]

]



waddya think?


----------



## Hailscott




----------



## NEvolution




----------



## liqwidstyx

very clean! how is that external radiator treating ya?


----------



## NEvolution

It's a great place to put the rad.

I still need to find a way to move the dead air from behind the rad though.


----------



## born2killU

Gigabyte 3D Aurora
Coolermaster Ammo
Some crap prebuild case


----------



## liqwidstyx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
It's a great place to put the rad.

I still need to find a way to move the dead air from behind the rad though.









isnt that what a shroud is for?


----------



## odie

Custom carbon fiber fan mount


----------



## WAZZ UP

yay new 50" samsung!


----------



## CDMAN

Here is my 1st custom made case.


----------



## SM0k3

Dang ya'll have some nice rigs! anyway heres mine, its not much to look at right now. I just painted the case yesterday and soon thinking about going water cooling on CPU & GPU.

peace


----------



## pjlietz

Updated some parts and re did my loop. Here's the new pic's, yes there are lot's of them


























































































Here's a few night shots, the second is kinda blurry.


----------



## _Marciano_

*@WAZZ UP*
I was goin to buy same case but it was out of stock so i took coolermaster







Looks spot on


----------



## norcent

hope you like my rigs.


----------



## ThePope

oh snap Naked 8800 gtx


----------



## SM0k3

Heres some updated pictures, the wiring is still a mess but whenever I order my dremel set I'll neaten it up a bit.....Also I have a GeminII CPU cooler coming tomorrow so I update this post with a picture once installed.


----------



## hobbes70790




----------



## Majin




----------



## xijayix

My Nemesis. I just threw it in the case a few mins ago during my lunch break (at MetLife). So I will take pics of it Monday after I cleanup the wires and LED it up.







Pics Taken with my Nokia n80.... Ill try to snag a real cam for better pics.


----------



## Ross1308

Heres My Rig Recently built enjoy


----------



## AMOCO

My Rig


----------



## xijayix

Ok so I got it home and fired her up and now thats how she looks. Im still waiting for my wire sleeving stuff to get here and a few more LEDs







I will post one more time after it is completely finished. Pics taken with my Nokia n80 cell phone again.


----------



## wire

Only have one picture. Maybe I'll take more some other time.


----------



## pnuttz

i like those green fans, what brand?

edit: nm i found the answer on your other thread


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ross1308* 
Heres My Rig Recently built enjoy

































Those have got to be some of the best pictures i have seen here.

Not the PC, just the actually clarity and focus of the pictures, especially the first one.

It's a nice PC as well heh.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ross1308* 









That Zalman on wrong? Did you seat it that way for a reason?


----------



## NEvolution

There's an exhaust at the top of the case, so technically it still works properly.


----------



## ail45

hey wazup guys. well heres mine atm. gonna change next week when my new m/b and my w/c stuff gets here


----------



## ErBall

The heatpipes on your ram look ahhhmaazzzaaainggggg!!!!


----------



## ail45

thx







and yea man they are awesome sticks of ram. they run soo fast and they arent even OCed yet. dunno if im gonna even bother OCing anyways becuase they run fine and not 2 ruin the warrenty i guess. but those pipes keep it nice and cold. i dont have a program to see the temps of ram, but i can imagine they are very low because the pipes are cold to the touch after even after 2 or more days on nonstop.


----------



## nitteo

Those are nice Rams, they can do 1150mhz 5-5-5-15 1t, I still run a fan on them though.


----------



## whe3ls

ok heres whe3ls rig
my room is kinda of dusty and a mess atm


----------



## sven123

omg weehlz your pc is final reveald!!!!

0.5 though


----------



## MjrTom

Hey mine. Sorry about the pic being small:


----------



## mentholmoose

Here are a couple pics of mine. I love it so much.


----------



## xijayix

MjrTom is that BTX?


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xijayix* 
MjrTom is that BTX?

No mate it is ATX.

It is just the unusual layout of this DFI SLI-D motherboard


----------



## odie




----------



## Johnmocc

this is my stock rig, soon to have 4x the memory, new graphics card, and some lights!!!


----------



## JaX




----------



## wigseryc

Just this last hour have i finished up with the new fans, the new controller and some cable management (of sorts...) So yeah, peep this. Two hours of hard work on a saturday night, when i should be out somewhere with my mateys.




































^^ Spot the UV glow up there ^^









See this is where i cut out the grille (very shabbily, razor sharp edges here) to aid air movement, in front and back.



























^^ Apologies for the fingerprints..







^^









New fan controller

















^^ This is where i hid all my wires, and the 'ard drive. ^^

Sorry for all the pictures, went a bit mad with the camera earlier.


----------



## H3||scr3am

My baby, after my wanted mods...
Side in light








Side off @ night








Side @ night


----------



## gonX

That's the newest pic I have.


----------



## _Marciano_

Pink neons ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *_Marciano_* 
Pink neons ?









No they're actually UV neons but they come up as pink on my phone... lol


----------



## Nonchalant

Still more to do yet. Ive got some UV cable sleeves & cables on order, with UV lighting..

And before you all ask..ALL 7 internal fans + CPU fan are silent..


----------



## Tirabytes

Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-04


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


Shot with FE110,X705 at 2007-08-05


----------



## lattyware

http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/PC/

Updated with my newest stuff. Note no shots without flash, there are cathodes there, and yes, I am aware my cable management is seriously bad.


----------



## TuxeyM




----------



## MjrTom

hey cool









My offering


















Need more UV reactive components in my case. Will upload some night time photos when it is looking at its best


----------



## maelstorm

my case sorry for the tiny picture.


----------



## _Marciano_

Side panel + new PSU soon [ cable managment ]


----------



## gabrielb25

Nice rigs everyone, here's mine... PLEASE COMMENT ON IT, ANY SUGGESTIONS OR CRITICISM....TELL ME IF SOMETHING DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT!




































** do you see those two little wires under the sound card, I have no idea where they go. I've had my PC running for a year like that.


----------



## ail45

hey wazup welcome to ocn







only thing i could say is needs a little cable management. visti this thread. other than that looks good. nice choice on the case.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...bles-here.html


----------



## _Marciano_

yeah just cable managment


----------



## dhrandy




----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## UkGouki

my babysorry about the bad looking pics i only have a camera phone







>


----------



## Unknownm

here


----------



## gabrielb25

question, do you guys see those two little wires hanging off my soundcard. I have no idea where they go, my mobo is the asus m2n-e. Can somebody help me.


----------



## hobbes70790

posted a few months ago, but since then i've had a *few* updates.


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gabrielb25* 
Nice rigs everyone, here's mine... PLEASE COMMENT ON IT, ANY SUGGESTIONS OR CRITICISM....TELL ME IF SOMETHING DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT!
<_Snip_>
** do you see those two little wires under the sound card, I have no idea where they go. I've had my PC running for a year like that.

you can get a 92mm case fan to stick on your window to add a little extra cooling to your cpu


----------



## hogans

Here is a photo of mine!


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hogans* 
Here is a photo of mine!

Just for future help to not have that glare on your PC. You could try backing up about 5-8 feet and zoom into your PC so it spreads the flash out more and you don't get a glare. Thats what I do...


----------



## Anth0789

PC pics:


----------



## Danker16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
PC pics:

























WOOOOO MY PC CASE GOES FAMOUS!


----------



## ThatGuy16




----------



## UkGouki

@thatguy thats one hell of a nice rig were did you get the 5.4" system monitor i want 1!


----------



## ail45




----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
@thatguy thats one hell of a nice rig were did you get the 5.4" system monitor i want 1!

I got it out of a "Intec" PS2 portable LCD

Last but not least...


----------



## UkGouki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ail45* 









my thoughts exactly damn i want that system lcd monitor gonna have to go find one now


----------



## ThatGuy16

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
my thoughts exactly damn i want that system lcd monitor gonna have to go find one now









This is it.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...103708-6499924


----------



## UkGouki

damn a playstation 2 monitor lol when you said PS2 i thought thats how it plugged in i.e the PS2 port lol!! i have one of them in my shed somewhere used to have it in the car can you pm me any modification advice?


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThatGuy16* 
I got it out of a "Intec" PS2 portable LCD

Last but not least...









impressive work....

very clean


----------



## Fr0sty

here's mine how its setup now







gotta love that look


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Mah rig.


----------



## ail45

wow 15/10. very awesome cabling. im jealous


----------



## _Marciano_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 
























Mah rig.




Get in ! 10/10


----------



## killerfromsky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teel [R]eign* 








Mah rig.




the botom hdd's aren't connected


----------



## [S]teel [R]eign

Quote:


Originally Posted by *killerfromsky* 
the botom hdd's aren't connected









Those are my old old hdds, they add up to about 120gb in total lol, i just have them there because i was getting data off of em they are gone now


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

crap pics


----------



## By-Tor




----------



## wiru-will

onoes (high res)
http://fc05.deviantart.com/fs20/f/20..._wiru_will.jpg


----------



## 8800Gamer

http://img239.imageshack.us/my.php?i...scn0308dj8.jpg
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/6569/dscn0309gi2.jpg
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7070/dscn0310wy8.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/6813/dscn0311wv9.jpg
http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/2585/dscn0312gv8.jpg
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/5828/dscn0313zy0.jpg


----------



## DennisC




----------



## RodentOnAStick

My First Attempt EVER @ Managing Cables In A Case


----------



## Nlclock

Here's my main pc







Hope u like it:


----------



## 98uk




----------



## KmK




----------



## DeaDLocK

My new







used mainly for COD4 and the like







...


----------



## UkGouki

KMK the armor + is gorgeous isn't it Ive had mine since the 2nd of January i love it was only a week late lmao


----------



## By-Tor




----------



## svtfmook




----------



## pc478




----------



## ryboto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pc478* 
...

I love that keyboard....Kinda wish I'd gotten that instead of mine.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK* 
My new







used mainly for COD4 and the like







...



















ahhh







upside down mb ......OCD.......taking........over....must.....tur n.... rite-side-up














...







(great case)


----------



## BlackandBlue

Almost done:








After adding the WC parts


----------



## Slider46




----------



## spaceballsrules

Say hello to *JUDAS*


----------



## masbuskado

*DARKNIGHT*


----------



## muledeer

my rig

http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...3/DSCF6169.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/g...t/DSCF6174.jpg


----------



## Tator Tot




----------



## Izvire




----------



## Marin

A1200 photos











Most recent:


----------



## kimosabi

My novecientos:


----------



## alexyov




----------



## UkGouki

heres a pic of my modded armor +


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

My current setup/build:


----------



## MaJinBenz

My Intel/ATI setup:


----------



## Happyness

Nice mod on your video card Smokey Devil.

my setup


















my build (man this is a good camera look at the fan. My computer was on when I took the pictures.)


















lights off


----------



## PropNut

Umm...ok



































didnt like the black bezel


----------



## thumbhammer

My Rosewill TU-155, I would like to say...heavily modded...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PropNut* 
Umm...ok









*Pics snipped*

Creative...









Here's mine:


----------



## oblivion.sky

Reppin' the AMD WaterCoolers!


----------



## sledgehammer1990

My Lian Li Rig


----------



## Ramsey77

Worklog/SigRig


----------



## Blue83

This is what I got done so far...


----------



## sparrowsblood

Aquagrafx waterblocks coming soon for the 260s!


----------



## vwgti

Over the stated file size, sorry.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

New Setup:


----------



## UkGouki

my latest of my duel monitor setup


----------



## Gunfire

Post dual monitors thataway ---->


----------



## AS4S Luke

needs cable tidying and more lights!


----------



## Monkey92

Just finished another round of cable management (check in sig for more pics).


----------



## -Muggz-

Ok heres mine, wish I could figure out how to get a true picture of what it looks like on normal low lighting... Im still trying to figure out the wife's Nikon D60


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
New Setup:










Clean.









Do you holes drilled behind the motherboard or something?


----------



## DennisC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
New Setup:










No fan on the northbridge?? Doesn't the 780i run hot??

Here's Mine:


----------



## phillipjos

New plain window,CC Sound act,Painted inside.Sorry abit dusty but looks alot better than before,imo


----------



## Ramsey77

Chuck ain't exactly done yet, but I consider it one of my rigs just the same




























Lid open:


----------



## CatTech

Work log in my signature.

Attachment 105486 Attachment 105484 Attachment 105487 Attachment 105488


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

For [email protected]: Yes, I accidentally cut the holes a bit too wide, but fortunately, it isn't too terribly inconvenient. The dremel I was using just barely managed to make it through the hours of torture I put it through.

For DennisC: Yes, the 780i chipset does have a tendency to get warm. Currently, I have the stock chipset fan running at 100%, but it doesn't bother me too much right now. It is definitely the only fan that I can hear though, so a waterblock for the chipset should fix that once I get the money together.

Updated Rig:


----------



## Alwinp




----------



## dominique120

and here it is


----------



## KShirza1

and mine...


----------



## KShirza1

Others...











*----------------------------------------*





*----------------------------------------*



*----------------------------------------*


























*----------------------------------------*


----------



## Gunfire

Beautiful dude.

/OT What camera do you use?


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunfire* 
Beautiful dude.

/OT What camera do you use?

Nikon D60


----------



## Enigma8750




----------



## rhath127

The finished product


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Did some tidying up. What do you all think?


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

bump


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *=GzR=SmokeyDevil* 
Did some tidying up. What do you all think?

Looks nice and a job well done, but that 120mm fan just sitting there to cool the NB looks untidy and spoils it.

Not a great job compared to most others here, not bad either








It is very quiet ,inside was meant to be painted black, but didn't want to strip it down just for that.
Old pentium III case(beige side panel missing, Nvidia stickers found under the XFX stickers on 8800gts lol)


Air flow











Window cut, usb & head phone/mic sockets hijacked from previous case(cheap) and fitted to floppy bay.


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Not bad! I just did some updates...see what you can find that's different from before.





































The 120 uv blue fan works much better at cooling the chipset than the noise, stock fan. Until I get a waterblock to replace it, this works and looks fairly decent. It would be worse left unsleeved.


----------



## smash_mouth01




----------



## UkGouki

some nice new updates in this thread no new updates on mine yet waiting on finances for a new build gonna go i7 shortly


----------



## Big Wiggly

Finished everything on my 300.

Window with plexiglass and trim molding


----------



## equetefue

Here's mine. Very proud of it. Lots of work and detailing. Swapping the GPU for 295GTX next week. SSD when Win7 launches out


----------



## Territorial

my pc squeezed into a wooden wine box

























Unfortunately, space is a bit too tight to add a decent graphics card, so i had to change cases... it is now in a temporary enclosure until i find a decent case


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Ok heres mine


----------



## UkGouki

^damn that bloodrage and the case look soo sweeet nice setup you got there


----------



## Slinkey123




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UkGouki* 
^damn that bloodrage and the case look soo sweeet nice setup you got there









thanks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slinkey123* 










nice cable management Slinkey, I like the blue look in your case


----------



## Spritanium

I'll be building a new pc soon


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spritanium* 


















I'll be building a new pc soon

Dude you're getting not a Dell.


----------



## 455pony

Attachment 118223


----------



## KShirza1

update















Last update


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Where did you get those velcro ties at?


----------



## hy897t

Haha watching Conan


----------



## IaVoR

88EVGAFTW

neat rig man!!!!


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## harrison

pic 932


----------



## Fear of Oneself

that is looking through the side of my HAF 932


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1* 
update



Last update




...... I actually thinking about getta a fan controller with LCD. I really have diffcult decide of which one is best areo cool or NZXT? I like to hear from your opinion of areo cool and NZXT.

Thank in advance..


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 
...... I actually thinking about getta a fan controller with LCD. I really have diffcult decide of which one is best areo cool or NZXT? I like to hear from your opinion of areo cool and NZXT.

Thank in advance..

They both look great

the sentry lx controls 5 fans at 4w each i think, and it shows the time on it that looks lame imo.

the touch controls 4 fans at 6w each, and its the easiest of the two to use. obviously the touch screen makes it my favorite of the two.

honestly i wouldn't be disappointed with either, but between the two for the touch is better.


----------



## C.J.B.




----------



## svtfmook

close quarters


----------



## KShirza1

update















Build pics with CDSCORP69


----------



## drBlahMan




----------



## Deano12345




----------



## DarthBeavis

Pretty cool rig:

































































http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Ima.../pageflip.html


----------



## DarthBeavis

My master bedroom HTPC

































Look at a stock Antec Skeleton to see the modding


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Oh wow, it's been a while. Thing have changed for me.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Heres a few bad pics of my sigrig


----------



## {uZa}DOA

made this for my nine year old son. He was extremely pleased come X-mas morning.. It's nothing special but he really loves it!

ASUS P5N-D
Q6600
2x2GB G.Skill PI Black PC-6400
300GB Raptor HHD
EVGA GTX260 core 216 VGA
OCZ 700W extreme gamer PSU
LG 19" LCD 1440x900


----------



## AMOCO

here is mine:


----------



## 113802

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{uZa}DOA* 
made this for my nine year old son. He was extremely pleased come X-mas morning.. It's nothing special but he really loves it!

ASUS P5N-D
Q6600
2x2GB G.Skill PI Black PC-6400
300GB Raptor HHD
EVGA GTX260 core 216 VGA
OCZ 700W extreme gamer PSU
LG 19" LCD 1440x900













Thats an awesome mod for a transformer I wish I could do that But I don't have the tools and skills.


----------



## RideZiLightning




----------



## Jo3f1sh




----------



## KShirza1




----------



## Danker16

this baby for UV fan mods, cable mods, window mods, inside paint job, bottom PSU mod.. shes packed..
i forgot ym exhaust fans in residence..


----------



## syzaR

Old rig, sold it about a year ago









AMD Athlon 6400+ BE, 9800GTX+


----------



## Pwnage of Death

aww i wish i could post pics but my parts havent come in yet I will latr though
its a i7 High end rig


----------



## Syrillian

Sweet rigs, KShirza1!










[edit to keep it legit]


----------



## Otherbuns

What I could to with limited space and no cable ties ^^

I'm about to remove the cathodes though. The light is too bright, and the cables are impossible to route, too short and too visible.


----------



## Fear of Oneself

my rig atm the moment, will get a new GPU by the end of this week and another monitor







btw, these rigs look alot better than many cars i've seen on the road, good job OCN
this is it with the side off









This is it with the side on (1.5'x2' window i made







)


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## C.J.B.

Some wonderful rigs here, this last one especially...


----------



## ChosenLord

I'm in


----------



## dmanstasiu

This made me die a little inside ...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


----------



## dmanstasiu

Sorry ^_^

@[email protected]


----------



## Ballz0r84

My Rig:


----------



## Parsley




----------



## GsxR1000Ryda




----------



## Kill-4-Cash

*Nothing Fancy*


----------



## smash_mouth01

Here's a couple of pics of my comp.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Just got that cooler today







Doin awesome job cooling my OC'd 965BE.


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## nascasho




----------



## smex

re-built..


----------



## linkin93

Older pic, before i got my xiggy red scorpion:










Also have a CM R4 on the side panel:


----------



## X3NIA




----------



## battlecryawesome

wheres the delete button?


----------



## zidave




----------



## AM3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Skillzero* 









I see you on /g/ a lot


----------



## jfizz84

The 800D. (I know i says just pics, no comments but have to put something in atleast 10 charcaters)


----------



## srsparky32

The Rig That Could/Snuffleupagus/Grunt/Sparky Jr. (various names i've named it)

she's my little pride and joy i love her.




























*THIS IS WHAT I USED TO BE RUNNING*


----------



## Jelah

Yeah i need cable management, i dont care.


















I think i need a new desk, my computer has outgrown that thing. g15 didnt even fit in the keyboard trey so i ripped it out lmao


----------



## GuardDawg30

skillzero I am digging the color scheme a lot...Nice job


----------



## xxlawman87xx

i7 and Lian LI 343b case in the works


----------



## Sturdius

Needs a new heatsink


----------



## bob808




----------



## wickedout

Here's my baby!


----------



## RuffeDK

Holy mother of Slayer. That is the prettiest 900-case I've ever seen!

Nice paintjob!


----------



## Danker16

omg that white 900 is so damn sweet!!!


----------



## KShirza1

update


----------



## wickedout

KShirza1 that's very nice. Great work! Love that color scheme.


----------



## Dirkonis

Recently finished painting , I will get an interior shot and update sometime today or at the most the end of the week. Pictures are kind of big , my bad. Testing it in my kitchen before hookup lol


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains




----------



## Konkistadori

No mods yet


----------



## Ballz0r84

My Rig after a fresh paintjob


----------



## Yukss

XD


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Finally I got my RMA replacement for X-FI Titanium Fatality.










Next upgrade would be to get rid of fake watercooling (Corsair H50) and get a real loop.


----------



## Tribulex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sturdius* 









No way is that a slot loader dvd/cd drive at the very bottom? WOW do you have a worklog I want to do this to my 902!!!! (minus the white paint, but I did paint my fan blades white )


----------



## Erick Silver

Thanks for Looking!


----------



## Sturdius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tribulex* 
No way is that a slot loader dvd/cd drive at the very bottom? WOW do you have a worklog I want to do this to my 902!!!! (minus the white paint, but I did paint my fan blades white )

No worklog, but here's a step by step process. It should work with the 902 as well.

1, Take Bezel off and bottom drive bay

2, Drill out rivets holding bottom plate and remove

3, Remove plastic bracing under from bezel and mark out hole to cut out with dvd drive

4, Fix foam padding to drive and connect any adapters required

5, Fit drive using a bit of double sided carpet tape to bottom of case

6, Assemble drive in case and make sure its level with front of case.

7, Fit front bezel back on and you're done.


----------



## Tribulex

i definitely have to do this. I might even make it a slot loader. However, those are really expensive







. Cant just pick those up for 20 bucks like my regular drives.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_




----------



## Dorkseid

@ CH Skyline:

What's that thing look like in the dark?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dorkseid* 
@ CH Skyline:

What's that thing look like in the dark?


----------



## waynespc

this is my rig im adding water and redoing the case from top to bottom


----------



## Photograph

My gaming rig is something a little different...


















































































And yes I did see the memory lock that wasn't done up after taking the pics


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

That, sir, is badass.


----------



## xisintheend

That is plain awsomeness!


----------



## tibor28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
My gaming rig is something a little different...










And yes I did see the memory lock that wasn't done up after taking the pics









Man, you know what you have to do? Call some gamer over to your house and bet with him that your Mac can run Crysis on high settings


----------



## j0n3z3y

Get the doctor,bcuz that mod is siiiiiiick!


----------



## blackbuilder

whooooly smack me in head, and spit in my face, and slap me like a hoe, that right there is o.o?!


----------



## YangerD

Wow, some really sweet rigs here!!


----------



## Bassdoken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tibor28* 
Man, you know what you have to do? Call some gamer over to your house and bet with him that your Mac can run Crysis on high settings









IT'S A TRAP!!
Lol. You should do it.


----------



## Robilar

My home office


----------



## Photograph

Thanks everyone.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bassdoken* 
IT'S A TRAP!!
Lol. You should do it.

It does run Crysis amongst other things extremely well, maybe even more so if my better half allows me to upgrade to a pair of GTX 460's


----------



## void

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Photograph* 
My gaming rig is something a little different...

Beautiful PC/Mac you have there


----------



## Tribulex

pure awesome, tribulex seal of approval


----------



## Firehawk2010

Going to watercool mine later in the year


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010* 
Going to watercool mine later in the year









god... that's sexy and sleek. my next build is something suttle like that. amazingly gorgeous, sir.

BTW............Welcome to OCN!


----------



## nathris

A red HX 750?

Hax.


----------



## smex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Firehawk2010* 
Going to watercool mine later in the year









very nice done.. i need to paint the inside of my tower.. in matter of fact i need a whole new tower









i posted mine wrong, here it is again in the right thread, sry for doubleposting..


----------



## Firehawk2010

Thanks guys the hx750 use to be blue made a new sticker in photoshop and printed it on photo paper i also sprayed the noctua fans to match the colour scheme here is a couple more pics


----------



## staryoshi

Big things... Small packages... (Contains sig rig) This is pre-mod. Will be doing stuff to it soon.


----------



## BlackHoleSon




----------



## trivium nate

isn't their a thread about our comps allready?


----------



## jprovido

i suck at cable management lol


----------



## KShirza1

ek dominator block in, and decided to do a little upgrading while im at it. 975 extreme to 970


----------



## InerTia*

I love my travel/Dell Dimension 2400 mod rig.


----------



## maestrobg

my rig, some of pictures


----------



## lordikon

Here are my work rigs. It's a bit messy, I didn't clean it up before taking the pic. I use a program called Input Director, it lets me use one mouse and keyboard to scroll across all 5 monitors with my mouse, and lets me copy and paste from one computer to another.

Picture is intentionally low res because I can't show anything off that's under NDA.


----------



## maestrobg

here is my rig


----------



## ljason8eg

Mine.

Rig - 7/12/2011 by JLofing, on Flickr


Rig2 - 7/12/2011 by JLofing, on Flickr


----------



## trivium nate




----------



## twisted5446

my sig rig


----------



## XeTK

Heres my 600t

Needs finishing but its almost there


----------



## famous1994

My Leo build


----------



## moop

Finally got my H100 in


----------



## Baking Soda




----------



## Precision_PC

Why not, here is my sig rig after the latest water change.


----------



## SkyeHack




----------



## moop

Update w/ lighting


----------



## dmanstasiu

build log?


----------



## Xyphyr




----------



## nyates

My budget rig. Going to be upgraded a bit when BD comes out... CPU and GPU... But, that could be awhile. And yeah, I cleaned up the LED cable in the bottom left corner... The adhesive tape that comes with it kind of blows.

Also going to get the DVD drive fixed... Either painted, powdercoated, wrapped with black vinyl... Something.


----------



## Denilson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;14767751*
> Update w/ lighting


wow jeez man!....







:thumbsups

what is your fan replacement...????

and yes tell me about your w/ lighting.....

please send me more pics....


----------



## lowfat

Haven't whored these pics out in this thread yet.


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat;14813150*
> Haven't whored these pics out in this thread yet.


Nice setup, the case looks sick inside and outside!


----------



## King Who Dat

My first build. Cable management should be much better, but I've got a lot to learn.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PB4UGO

these have been in a few other threads, so i apologize if you're sick of them


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Here is my main rig. I modified the case myself









NZXT Tempest-Evo + Mods ----> NZXT Evolution









(Images don't match the OPs image parameters so please click on links below to view)


----------



## DevilDriver

Update of my current rig.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;14814160*
> these have been in a few other threads, so i apologize if you're sick of them


Spray paint your GPU's Heatsink or something?


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14833749*
> Spray paint your GPU's Heatsink or something?


looks like just the shroud/cover thing


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;14833880*
> looks like just the shroud/cover thing


yeah, just the shroud.

and damn near everything else in my case too.


----------



## cravinmild

very nice build, very nice


----------



## AngeloG.

How weird is it watching posts made in 2004 and comparing them to today's computers?


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;14836589*
> How weird is it watching posts made in 2004 and comparing them to today's computers?


haha, good point. even though i only built my first PC this year (store-bought my whole life), it's fun to look back at the older posts.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevilDriver;14815115*
> Update of my current rig.


Love the book standoffs.









But they just reminded me of school starting soon and spending $500+ on textbooks instead of a 6970.


----------



## justanewguy

wow there are some extremely nice modded cases around here.
i love the sleeving from moop, excellent work.

i am very new to modding and dont like fancy lights, thats my rig at the moment (yes still old socket 775)

if anyone has constructive tips on how to improve the airflow or the cable management, feel free to tell me


----------



## luck_e

Found this lucky lady back in 01' struggling to breath in the back of a small locally owned computer shop. She had about a 1/4 to 1/2 inch of dust on the top of her. No love for puke green? I knew right then and there that she'd be mine, o' yes, she would be mine...































































GO GATORS!!!!!


----------



## DevilDriver

^^^ Those Chieftec/Ultra dragon cases are nice. That's what my Athlon 64 rig was in. there very roomy and easy to work in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;14847469*
> Love the book standoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they just reminded me of school starting soon and spending $500+ on textbooks instead of a 6970.


Yea, they keep it off the carpet so the psu gets fresh air. Just moved into our apt and haven't got a computer desk yet.


----------



## Friburg

This is my new system built it a week ago today, the case I've had for a while which I bought off of a friend who had already fitted lighting into it. As some of you may already know, the LEDs in the front door of the case are blue as stock, my friend swapped them out to pink LEDs and when I bought it off him I swapped them out to white. The cathode kit will be changed to white once I've finished buying the rest of the components I need.

I have an OCZ modXstream 600W PSU coming soon and after that I will be buying another 2GB of RAM and a GPU.










^^^This photo was taken after I'd tidied up all of the wiring^^^










^^^Those cathodes are getting swapped, soon hopefully^^^










^^^There's the White LED mod I did on the door^^^

Hope you like it, new pictures will be up once I get my new hardware!


----------



## saer

Click my sig link for more pics and build log


----------



## poizone




----------



## PB4UGO

@poizone...looks like a fun rig! post your specs in your sig (CP link at the top of this page, "edit system")...it'll help when you have questions around the boards. welcome!


----------



## Malcolm

You jelly of my cable management?


----------



## Whittenboy

Selling it all though so it's hopefully a soon to be gone rig i guess haha!


----------



## PB4UGO

posted these over in the Lian Li A05 Club, but here's some updated photos...


----------



## Haze_hellivo




----------



## viper522

CM HAF 912. Just got finished putting it all together and will replace the side fan with a larger one eventually.


----------



## Gecko

Here's my humble rig













The Frio is huge for my setup, I know. Switching to an H80 soon.


----------



## KiiYzOo

my skelly


----------



## bittbull187




----------



## Scorpion49

Looking back at the 2004 pics at the start of the thread....









Temp machine while saving for a CaseLabs M8:


----------



## speud

The thing on the bottom is a wii lol


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## Tom Thumb

Wrong thread!


----------



## Methodical




----------



## Toyzzzzz




----------



## famous1994




----------



## mybadomen

Here's "Venom" but there are a bunch of updates going into it that will become "Venom Revised"

Build Log "Venom" : http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybadomen*
> 
> Here's "Venom" but there are a bunch of updates going into it that will become "Venom Revised"
> Build Log "Venom" : http://www.overclock.net/t/1185625/build-log-venom-2nd-phantom-build-i7-2700k-keep-watching-should-get-good


Nice build dude!


----------



## lowfat

I'll post these here too since I like to whore my pics out.


----------



## Jimcy

i swear i had pants on when i started looking at this thread!

hehe awesome rigs folks


----------



## Dextervonrapaho




----------



## spikettp




----------



## humanoidal

Here it is, i5-3470 @ 4Ghz + HD 7850 @ 1Ghz


----------



## famous1994

Finished my rebuild. Now features an FX-8320 overclocked to 4.2GHz with an Antec Kuhler H20 620, an AMD Reference HD6850 and other new stuff.


----------



## Rahulzz

My rig


----------



## dmanstasiu

Dat macro


----------



## ginger_nuts

My CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced, now being used as a HTPC.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Please excuse the current lack of reservoir


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


did anyone notice the res position ? THAT IS AWESOME DUDE!!!!!!! never seen that before


----------



## bittbull187

Looks cool in a rear ps bay great idea


----------



## TinyWetBlanket

Messy but here it is.


----------



## Jodo Kast

Bam!


----------



## ginger_nuts

^^^ How do you take photo's like that ^^^

The colors are just so wow like !!!!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> ^^^ How do you take photo's like that ^^^
> The colors are just so wow like !!!!


Photoshopped. saturation and some other thing, i aint no pro


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

subbed! I love finding new threads! or at least new to me


----------



## ipv89

since this was started in 2004 can we up the photo size lol


----------



## Tartaros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> did anyone notice the res position ? THAT IS AWESOME DUDE!!!!!!! never seen that before


Wha case is that ? :O


----------



## Jodo Kast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ginger_nuts*
> 
> ^^^ How do you take photo's like that ^^^
> The colors are just so wow like !!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Photoshopped. saturation and some other thing, i aint no pro


I barely adjusted the colors in that photo. It was taken with my Canon 7D in RAW. I used some cellphones and a flashlight for light. It was a 10 second exposure with a high aperture (so everything is in focus).

But the picture is very close to how it came from the camera









Thanks!


----------



## famous1994

Some new pics of my rig.


----------



## tyguy




----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tartaros*
> 
> Wha case is that ? :O


Coolermaster ATCS 840


----------



## Craigk19

best cable management ive ever seen!! very very slick!!


----------



## DevinR




----------



## axxel4you




----------



## Roadkill95

this is sll I have on my phone right now. more pics coming later.

http://www.imgur.com/T7IYO.jpeg


----------



## Bearink

Here's mine,long time lurker, first post on here hope you like it !


----------



## tyguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Here's mine,long time lurker, first post on here hope you like it !


Indeed. Very nice!


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearink*
> 
> Here's mine,long time lurker, first post on here hope you like it !


Awesome rig. How are those Cougar fans as far as noise goes?


----------



## solar0987




----------



## jprovido

my simple gaming rig with a 6 year old case


----------



## snipekill2445

Here's mine. Thinking of getting a Gunmetal Switch 810, painting my PSU blue, getting some Corsair AF series fans.


----------



## captvizcenzo

Mine


----------



## Bearink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecstacy*
> 
> Awesome rig. How are those Cougar fans as far as noise goes?


I have seen multiple reviews on how silent or how loud they are, once slowed down they are pretty silent, only sound i hear is either the huge amount of air moved or my h50 pump noise. I like them pretty much so far, plus they look awesome


----------



## DevinR

updated my rig with some new improvements, sleaved cables, fan controller and 6 new AF120 quiet editions


----------



## sambatico

thats mine


----------



## dmanstasiu

Damn. That's a cold ass honky


----------



## ginger_nuts

So you have a house inside your room?









That thing is massive. Does it have it's own zip code?


----------



## sambatico

this got a two rig inside with 28 tera of HDDs at one side and 4 way 680 classy on other side , all WC with 3 x psu
was alot of fun building it

and yeah its massive case and its an upgrade to my MM



infact case labs tx-d is the only upgrade to my old MM


----------



## Roman736

Damn, Sam.


----------



## Roman736

captiv, nice rig too. I like the plumbing lay out.


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Real nice cases here


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## svtfmook




----------



## benito




----------



## svtfmook

new motherboard


----------



## Yukss

Here some updates... custom acrilic side panel door.. (crap cellphone images)

Before


Working on it.


----------



## zerocool327

was going to make a thread but i'm sure someone has done it already. Some of you might or might not know that you can't mount a h100/i with the fans inside the case of the corsair 600t. The rad can be mounted up top but the fans have to be mounted on top of the case under the mesh panel. I originally mounted the fans in push fully aware that it wasn't ideal and would create a vac. of warm air inside. I wanted to try it out that way because i read some other forums of people doing so and working just fine for them. Anyway long story short, (TL;DR) the 600t white se brings the side panel mesh so you can mount up two for fans instead of the window panel. I ended up cutting the mesh panel down the middle and using that to mount the fans and radiator. I then mounted the set-up to the hdd bays.

Before idle temps: 37-40c
After radiator mod/relocation idle temps: 27-30 with the h100i set to the default setting which spins the fans at about 1,225rpm.

before and after pics.

 <--- mock up, i recommend using a filer and filing the edges so they could be round and make sure the sharp edges are too bad. You can use tape or sleeve from what you would use for a custom window side panel mod so it doesn't scratch up your case or cut into anything important like wiring.


----------



## zerocool327

the rad came out slightly crooked because of how the tubing was flexing so i decided to leave it like that and not risk cracking or kinking the tube. It's fine in my opinion, not like the case is open 24/7 or i have people coming over everyday to look at my pc lol. It works, it's stable and secure, doesn't vibrate =happiness


----------



## famous1994




----------



## svtfmook

added some lighting


----------



## UkGouki

my new one >>


----------



## diarh34

http://pcpartpicker.com/b/Azw


----------



## Terrere

My rig, "Dark Space" just finished the actual build.


----------



## Acindian




----------



## Lyxchoklad




----------

